# M-16 Look-a-like



## MacArther (Apr 18, 2007)

I always see this weird M-16 sort of gun whenever there are shows about modern US snipers and their spotters. It looks much like a M-16, but with some major changes. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? If so, can ya give me a rundown on it?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2007)

Need a pic. There are so many variants of the Armalite platform. From .22 all the way up to .50BMG. So any post would be nothing more than a guess.


----------



## MacArther (Apr 18, 2007)

Would it be more helpful if I said its used as far as I know only by the spotter in a 2 man sniper team? Also, it looks like the whole barrel is a suppressor, because it does not have the exposed tip or anything.


----------



## amrit (Apr 18, 2007)

You might be thinking of the SR-25:

SR-25 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MacArther (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, that looks like it! Thanks!


----------

